# BBEdit to Linux via secure connection



## jkrew_macosx (Dec 9, 2002)

Hi all, first post here.

I currently am ramping up to begin tinkering with JSP on a remote Linux system, and I will be writing the code using BBEdit.  

I am a novice *nix type of admin, so I'm hoping someone can help me:  I want to use BBEdit's save to FTP feature to update files on the Linux machine via SSH.  

Do I need to just forward FTP calls to ssh?    I didn't even install FTP on the Linux box as I had planned not to use it.

Thanks for any jump start.


----------



## bluehz (Dec 9, 2002)

I asked this question a month or so ago on several forums and got no response. I would like to do the same thing - use sftp is what I was thinking. Apparently no one knows how and I have not figured it out. You can always create an ssh tunnel - but like you I prefer to have ftp nowhere near my Linux box.


----------



## jkrew_macosx (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bluehz _
> *I asked this question a month or so ago on several forums and got no response. I would like to do the same thing - use sftp is what I was thinking. Apparently no one knows how and I have not figured it out. You can always create an ssh tunnel - but like you I prefer to have ftp nowhere near my Linux box. *



bluehz,
Well, you mentioned sftp so  I looked around on Google using "BBEdit sftp" and found quite a few clients that can be integrated with BBEdit.  The BBEdit site mentions a few as well (http://www.barebones.com/cgi-bin/faq/faqgroup.pl?BBEdit_General#General_-_14).

Looks like the way to go to me.  I will post how it goes, but it looks to me that there are quite a few choices out there.


----------



## didde (Dec 10, 2002)

.. Actually. Just use SSH to forward a port to the FTP server.

In a Terminal session, just type:

%: ssh remote.server.com -L 2121:127.0.0.1:21

And then login on the remote.server.com when prompted.

This way you forward your local port 2121 to remote.server.com's port 21 through SSH. You don't even need to have port 21 open on the server's firewall (if you're the only one using the FTP that is).

Try connecting an FTP client on your computer to "127.0.0.1:2121" and I'll bet you get a connection      (has to be PASSIVE though).

It'll be secure, and you don't have to install any extra software or jerk around with the server. Sweet, I love SSH and UNIX.

Good luck.


----------

